
New Zealand hit by major 7.1 earthquake - antr
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/australasia/new-zeland-earthquake-quake-coast-latest-gisborne-a7220751.html
======
antr
Map with the quake [http://www.emsc-csem.org/#2w](http://www.emsc-
csem.org/#2w)

